# Flounder Gigging with floundergigging.com



## Wood Smoke (Jun 19, 2008)

Anybody ever been on a charter flounder gigging trip with Capt. Daniel of floundergigging.com/ Flounder Gigging LLC out of Amelia Island?  If so, how was the trip and how was the captain?  Was it worth the money? Thanks.

_Moderators/admins. - this isn't a solicitation or ad spam, ...we're looking to possibly book a trip with this guy and want to know more from Woody's members if possible. Thanks._


----------



## caught (Jun 19, 2008)

There Are Plenty Of Flounder Just Off Shore, Trust Me!


----------



## alan (Jun 20, 2008)

I took my wife and 2 sons out with him about 4 years ago and it was a blast! We gigged 7 nice flounder and a couple of sheephead. Check our trip out heres the link http://www.floundergigging.com/FlounderGigging050621HelblingAlanTonya.htm


----------



## beauluckie (Jun 20, 2008)

Never Been With This Guy But We Tried It Ourselves A Few Weeks Ago Out Of Econfina And Had A Blast!!!  We Will Try It Again Before The Summer's Out For Sure!!!!


----------



## Redbow (Jun 20, 2008)

Flounder gigging is a lot of fun, I have done my share of it over the years! I would go for it if  I were you, giggers take a lot of fish but nothing like the netters do! 

It seems Flounder are pretty well over fished in a lot of places now, but I suppose we are all to blame for that if we target them!


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jun 20, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> All I can say is these kind of boats have wiped out the flounder fishing in Salt Run,which is in St.Augustine. I wish they were outlawed.
> Sorry to be negative,have fun.



I thought about this same thing the other day...i.e., "how many guide services are doing this and what impact do they have if they do this every night of the week?"  I guess that you could say the same for other types of guide services also if the impact on one specific fishery was noticable.  

We're still considering it.  It's $450+ for 4 hours. That's some pretty pricey flounder!


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jun 20, 2008)

beauluckie said:


> Never Been With This Guy But We Tried It Ourselves A Few Weeks Ago Out Of Econfina And Had A Blast!!!  We Will Try It Again Before The Summer's Out For Sure!!!!



What did y'all use for lights? Did you have a "real" light set-up or was it just a last minute improvise?  I got the right boat for it, I just don't know if I want to spend a ton of money setting up lights for something that I may get to do only twice a year.  We're pretty landlocked up here in Cobb County....don't see many flounder at Allatoona!


----------



## Flounder Barge (Aug 4, 2009)

alan said:


> I took my wife and 2 sons out with him about 4 years ago and it was a blast! We gigged 7 nice flounder and a couple of sheephead. Check our trip out heres the link http://www.floundergigging.com/FlounderGigging050621HelblingAlanTonya.htm



Thanks, Alan, I enjoyed having you and your family aboard for the flounder gigging adventure. We now have a special rate promotion on craigslist for anyone interested.


----------



## pavo (Aug 4, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Yep - that's probably about $45 a pound!  Not counting gas money.
> Y'all don't get me wrong - I'm not condemning guides and what they do. I'd like to be one my ownself! I think catch and [carefully] release is the only sensible way to go if you want to have fish to guide folks to in the future.Most guides know that,but there's always some that just want the quick money and never mind the future.


----------



## Flounder Barge (Aug 5, 2009)

*Flounder Gigging*

Families in particular really enjoy our fun-filled Flounder Gigging adventures. Here is a picture from our sunset excursion, Monday night, 8/3/09:






In addition to Flounder, we get lots of other fish. This elated youngster pulled up this nice Sheepshead all by himself Monday night:





Good, clean family fun. Isn't that what fishing is all about?


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 5, 2009)

*Chocolate Milk?*

Hey Capt Mac, What do you usually do when you get these big afternoon thunderstorms that muddy-up the water and make it nearly impossible to gig? Is the water that clear down there that it doesn't effect you that bad? The reason I ask, is because thats the way it goes around here, and I was just wondering if you have to cancell trips because of an afternoon storm.


----------



## Flounder Barge (Aug 5, 2009)

*Thunderstorms*

I find that passing-through thunderstorms only muddy the water for a day or so at best and that the water may only be ungiggable during the last and first quarter of dead-low. I have a large go-to bank of favorite gigging spots that work for me at any tide, water or almost any weather condition. If you can't get away from the muddy water, find an inlet to gig and you will find clear ocean water and work it as far as you can inland. Hope this helps, good gigging to you.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 5, 2009)

I was hoping that since you are a proffesional Flounder Gigger that you can give me a straight answer to a not so easy question. 

What is the best light setup for a small Johnboat?

I have researched this to death but the answer is not easy to find. Some people swear by Incandesent Bulbs above water, some say you need underwater lights. I also read a ton of stuff on the angle of the lights. Since you know can you shed some light on this.

If incandesents work well that would be easy and cheap and propably not have much glare.

Thanks 
Collin


----------



## Flounder Barge (Aug 5, 2009)

*Shedding some light*



IdRatherBHunting said:


> Since you know can you shed some light on this.QUOTE]
> 
> Well we're about to get a serious TS right now so I'll make it quick: (1) Budget set-up, get a couple of 12v car batteries, some pvc pipe, pvc 90 degree elbows, some marine sealant, 12 wire, underwater 12v light bulbs, cable ties, hose clamps and devise and underwater set up whereas the lights swing in and out of the water. Thats the way I started with a Gheenoe and it worked good. (2) Professional set up, I have some 300 and 500 watt halogen lights, permanently mounted on the boat, commercial underground wiring, run by a honda generator and it works well for me. Do a google search and you will find some flounder gigging light set ups probably complete with pictures. Thanks for your question, good gigging.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 5, 2009)

I must agree, especially after you send a private message and your told to post it on the forum before they will answer it so that they can get more "forum time"


----------



## larpyn (Aug 5, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> All I can say is these kind of boats have wiped out the flounder fishing in Salt Run,which is in St.Augustine. I wish they were outlawed.
> Sorry to be negative,have fun.


 
flounder move in and out of the inlets all the time. 
for you to say they have been wiped out is an untrue statement.
i gig st augustine on foot and have never had a problem finding fish if you know where to go and when.
just sayin'


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 5, 2009)

Years ago we used to wade while gigging along the beaches that we swam at during the day when we were on vacation. In the evening when the waves would calm down. We carried a Coleman lantern and a 6 foot stainless steel pointed rod ( no barbs ) with a hole in the other end. A strong thin rope was tied to the end of the rod and at the end of the 10 foot rope was a board to stop the flounder from getting away. When a flounder was stuck we would push the point down into the sand then reach down and put our hand under the fish and slide it up and over onto the rope. Then we would drag them in the water which kept them alive until we were ready to put them in the cooler. We didn't waste any time this way and got a lot of fish. 

gt40


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 6, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> I believe I said"almost" wiped out.If not,that's what I should've said. [Changed it]
> So - you think night after night,commercial gigging has no effect on the numbers of flounder there? I've been fishing N.E. Fla. for 55 years, and there IS a difference. Yes-they move in and out with the tide,just like they've been doing for a zillion years.Nobody can tell me that over-harvest will not deplete the supply,though.I've seen it with my own eyes - all over Florida.That is the whole problem - too many people.That is why I - as a Florida native - do not live there anymore.Too many people.
> Sorry - I just had to vent a little.




Look at the pictures posted. It doesnt look like there are that many being harvested anyway.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 6, 2009)

*Just wondering*

Sounds like somebody is a CCA Member


----------



## G Duck (Aug 6, 2009)

As long as he is not breaking the law. not much can be done. If someone wants to pay $50 per fish to gig, well theres one born every minute.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 6, 2009)

*Capt. "Stik'em"*

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I want to review something here  and make something perfectly clear.  First,  ...... I posted the original inquiry LAST YEAR....JUNE 2008.   The response was minimal but apprecitated. Second, I never scheduled a "3 hour cruise" or any other trips with "Capt. Stik'em."  

Funny thing is that in the last few days I've gotten a handful of pm's with some good responses and some with concerns about my thread.  I didnt know why these popped up over a year later until JUST NOW when I went back to look up the thread.  Looks like smilin' Capt. Stik'em has taken the ball and ran with it....as in, _ran a full ad campaign!_   This blatant opportunity to hijack a rather boring thread for someone's own personal push for their commercial business is something that I don't agree with!  Capt. Stik'em, maybe you ought to look at some of the other thread categories.  I think there are more proper places to advertise or list your services.  Also, one more thought......  if I remember correctlly from your website, I thought your solicitation for gigging franchises was pretty funny (was it a joke?) .  What, is someone going to franchise deer hunting techniques next?  O-k.....you got your freebie photos and I got my $0.02 of opinion. The floor is yours....or for that matter the water, but do us GA folks a favor and don't cross the state line with that windmill boat!     We Gawja folks generally like our fishing without any mandatory photo ops!  

Lastly, not too many flounder giggin' opportunities here in Cobb Co. so I really don't spend much time thinking about it.  However, I'd also bet that a primo flounder dinner at  at any of the best seafood restuarants on the GA coast or here in the metro area would be a heckofa lot cheaper than a night with Capt. Stick'em.     Too bad that Willie's Weenie Wagon doesn't have a fried flounder sammich also! Dang, that would be good for sure!  

Y'all have a good weekend!


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wood Smoke, your original post was made, people responded.  Those who have responded incorrectly have been addressed by Woody's staff.  That's what we do.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooohweee.... I hear ya Wood Smoke!


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Aug 6, 2009)

Dang thats pretty darn funny right there. I never even looked at the date of the posts. I guess he was doing a Google search on himself and came across the thread.

Oh well I dont expect to see him around anymore. 

On a humorus note I called floundergiggin.com yesterday and the lady answered the phone "honest Abes used cars and flounder giggin can I help you" Maybe its just me but those two things should never be said in the same sentence.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 6, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Wood Smoke, your original post was made, people responded.  Those who have responded incorrectly have been addressed by Woody's staff.  That's what we do.




Y'all are the best and appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Aug 6, 2009)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Years ago we used to wade while gigging along the beaches that we swam at during the day when we were on vacation. In the evening when the waves would calm down. We carried a Coleman lantern and a 6 foot stainless steel pointed rod ( no barbs ) with a hole in the other end. A strong thin rope was tied to the end of the rod and at the end of the 10 foot rope was a board to stop the flounder from getting away. When a flounder was stuck we would push the point down into the sand then reach down and put our hand under the fish and slide it up and over onto the rope. Then we would drag them in the water which kept them alive until we were ready to put them in the cooler. We didn't waste any time this way and got a lot of fish.
> 
> 
> That's a great tip. Thanks.
> ...




That's a great tip. Thanks.


----------



## germano1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wood Smoke said:


> Too bad that Willie's Weenie Wagon doesn't have a fried flounder sammich also! Dang, that would be good for sure!



Those pork chop sammiches are something else.   Love Willies


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 7, 2009)

germano1 said:


> Those pork chop sammiches are something else.   Love Willies



Don't forget the sweet tea and the almost mandatory peppers!


----------



## Southbound (Aug 11, 2009)

Flounder Barge said:


> IdRatherBHunting said:
> 
> 
> > Since you know can you shed some light on this.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Aug 11, 2009)

I am not surprised this turned out the way it did...He has worn out his welcome around our parts already,he's just trying to drum up some business from the jawja folks.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow....


----------

